# Eastern Washington



## zonbonzovi (Jul 14, 2011)

Umtanum Creek Canyon





Gryllus sp?










Other Orthopterans

























Mrs. Z playing with a bull snake





aphids?





some sort of raptor





Paruroctonus boreus, refusing to pose





Platypedia areolata?  A very accomodating cicada





?










stinker





Pacifasticus leniusculus(I think)










thrip?





Lytta nutalli?





Why yes, that sac is blue:}





Mantis religiosa





'pillar















Is this Rana catesbeiana?










Surprising to see so many of these in such a dry place...Vantage, WA










There were spastics everywhere!


----------



## Big B (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome pictures! You must have been in Eastern Washington, I actually see sunshine.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks, Big...many untapped biological secrets in them thar hills...


----------



## beetleman (Jul 16, 2011)

nice pics:clap:very cool place,yeah the weather looks great too,i think the thrip is a ladybug larva. those black crickets can be really aggressive,the'll eat anything.


----------



## Big B (Jul 16, 2011)

What type/kind of camera did you use to take those pictures?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 16, 2011)

Pete, thanks for the ID...I've never seen one before.  Those little black Gryllus are usually surrounded by Tenebrionid carcasses of one form or another & the scorpions weren't nearly as prevalent as they should have been...but man, they're movements would make for the perfect feeder!

Big, it's a Panasonic Lumix FZ250, circa 2005


----------



## tarcan (Jul 18, 2011)

nice selection of bugs! that aphid branch is epic!


----------

